# Failed the NREMT, should I re-take EMT?



## kc23 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on here. Last month I took the NREMT for the first time and was unsuccessful in passing. I took the EMT course a year and a half ago, and reviewed on my own and did JBLearning up until the test. Any study advice for this exam? I've been thinking about re-taking the EMT course since it will be two years this fall since I took the course... Not sure if it's a good idea or I should just study on my own as I have been doing?

I've been looking into AMA (American Medical Academy) but read good/bad reviews about them. Any of you attended or know someone who went there? 
I'm still a student at Miami-Dade College and I attended their EMT program. 


Thanks in advance for those who reply!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 18, 2016)

Can you take a refresher?  I'd dedicate myself to JB Learning and my textbook and try a few more times before taking the class again.

First: http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781284075243/
Second: http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Medical-Technician-Course-Preparation/dp/0738610062/
Third: Study!

Good luck!


----------



## EmtElAnimal (Feb 4, 2019)

I attended AMA for emt and im signing back up for medic


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 6, 2019)

EmtElAnimal said:


> I attended AMA for emt and im signing back up for medic


Wait...they'll let you take the medic course without passing the NREMT?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 6, 2019)

ViolynEMT said:


> Wait...they'll let you take the medic course without passing the NREMT?


My bad. Thought you were the op.


----------



## TiffanyS987 (Feb 8, 2019)

Jblearning..study up.. And try to retake it before repeating the course!  😊 you got this


----------

